# Phantom tops



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Did a search and could not find any. I also googled to no avail. Can someone post pics of phantom tops they have done or had done for them. Thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Have any of the top? Close ups? Thanks, good start. Gives me an idea. Still need to see how it looks from the top.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

You looking for pics of the small humps that make it look like a convertable? I got this pic, can take one of just the top from above if you want.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 29 2008, 06:33 PM~10534591
> *You looking for pics of the small humps that make it look like a convertable?  I got this pic, can take one of just the top from above if you want.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it juiced now?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10534770
> *Is it juiced now?
> *


Halfway there but that's an Old pic from a couple years ago when i was doing the front brakes and had a jack under the front, lol.


Only drawbacks with the top is i miss being able to see out the rear side windows and it looks dirty quick when dust, lint, fuzz gets stuck on it. Been thinking of taking it off for awhile now and doing a regular full vinyl top. I do like how the phantom top looks from the outside though :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 29 2008, 07:33 PM~10534591
> *You looking for pics of the small humps that make it look like a convertable?
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

my old 81 fleetwood with a full phantom top


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10536077
> *my old 81 fleetwood with a full phantom top
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture. I like all the detail in it. :uh: 


Would it have to have the seems towards the edges to look good? Like the ones seen in this pic?









How about glue. Would 2 quarts be enough or how much should I buy?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

im thinking of doing mine in gucci :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 2 2008, 07:48 AM~10558722
> *
> How about glue. Would 2 quarts be enough for a landau top or how much should I buy?
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 10 2008, 04:38 PM~10624066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your ride? You got it done?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 11 2008, 03:19 PM~10629078
> *Your ride?  You got it done?
> *


Yes sir, no thanks to this topic. :0 Thanks for posting your pics but I was looking for installers input as well. Not bad for a first timer, I think.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah it looks good. Are you doing the back part too? Covering any of the rear window?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 29 2008, 11:47 AM~10531424
> *Like this?
> 
> 
> ...


Dont change it,it looks to raw...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 11 2008, 09:44 PM~10631411
> *Dont change it,it looks to raw...
> *


I guess it's just getting old to me. Been wanting to do a white top for awhile or a patterned out roof, maybe over this winter.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 11 2008, 09:27 PM~10631332
> *Yeah it looks good. Are you doing the back part too?  Covering any of the rear window?
> *


Thanks. Nope, it's a Landau top. They end there and have moldings that go across the top. :biggrin:


----------



## RollingLow85 (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 10 2008, 02:38 PM~10624066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats just BADASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=125264

sorry I'm a lil late


----------



## bigoppa5150 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

What kind of price range am I looking at if I take my Regal to a shop to get it done?


----------



## bigoppa5150 (Apr 26, 2008)

should be about $500 & up depending on where you live and what kind and color of top.


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Cool thanks. I'm debating on whether to try and do the work myself or take it to the fool that's gonna paint it. I hate it when i can't make a fuckin decision.


----------



## bigoppa5150 (Apr 26, 2008)

you can it yourself. its really not that hard. have the top done before you paint it. my homie had his car painted then phantom top put on and they scratched the shit out of the side of his car.


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigoppa5150_@Jun 21 2008, 01:00 PM~10920076
> *you can it yourself. its really not that hard. have the top done before you paint it. my homie had his car painted then phantom top put on and they scratched the shit out of the side of his car.
> *


Yeah I think i'm gonna do it myself. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

is this considered a phantom?

My old cutlass

It was done before I got the car I think in Florida.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 27 2008, 03:15 PM~10964379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that kramtronix's old car?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

yes that is it


----------



## mjr1964 (Jun 6, 2008)

wow the red and oragan [email protected]@k good


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sincitykid (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 10 2008, 03:38 PM~10624066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gonna hurt some ma fuckers feeling when dat bitch get done.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 27 2008, 12:07 PM~10964335
> *is this considered a phantom?
> 
> My old cutlass
> ...


yes


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT for phantom tops :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Homie of mines car

I like these with the screws around the edges and the piping above the back window


----------

